# Sage Oracle coffee machine grinder...but separate!



## serkankucuk (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi all,
I have the Sage Oracle coffee machine which I enjoy very much. The thing I enjoyed the most is the automatic dosing and tamping.
I would like to have a new grinder for my decaf coffee to grind in a separate grinder and I would like to have a similar grinder that Oracle coffee machine has.
I mean the grinder that does automatic dosing and tamping but it seems neither Sage nor any other manufacturer makes such a grinder.
Is that right? Do you know any?
Many thanks.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah I got hooked on that too - however I think (from lots that I've read) that the tamping is less important than the grind size, consistency and distribution - I upgraded to a Baratza Sette 270W (which I then upgraded to a Wi) which I managed to make work really well with my Oracle...


----------

